# Plow license or permit?



## ketchup724 (Oct 18, 2005)

I live in Kalamazoo,Michigan. Do I need a permit or a license to get started. I eventually want my own business. I know about insurance,pricing,etc. Im confused on what to do.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, if you know about pricing and insurance then your next move is to contact your local professional licensing agency regarding permits etc. If you have a town or county office, that's the place to start. Next, contact the Small Business Administration for help in starting up and developing a Business Plan.


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i know if you are in downtown GR you need to have a permit think you might be fine but you might wont to call the county office to make sure.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Permits*

I think that you might want to check, cause I know that many towns require them. I know that I am buying one for Grand Rapids, Walker, and i believe that Grandville requires one also. I also know this....in order to get one, you must have a commercial policy that has the city co-insured. Like i have a commercial policy with grand rapids, walker, and grandville co insured.


----------

